# Crickets



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 26, 2017)

Weird nothing has been posted yet about a certain bike that's on eBay.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 26, 2017)

The rusty bucket?


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 26, 2017)

I was wondering what color that particular bike is.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 26, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Weird nothing has been posted yet about a certain bike that's on eBay....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Snipers usually don't give a away their position...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 26, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> The rusty bucket?




Yeah, the phantom prototype 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 26, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Snipers usually don't give a away their position...




I was out at 5 bux


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 26, 2017)

I can't even afford the bullets...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 26, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> I was wondering what color that particular bike is.




Two tone oxide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 26, 2017)

The rare 7 speed Phantom or the 1940 rust bucket?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh for Christ sake just post the link & pics already


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 26, 2017)

deepsouth said:


> The rare 7 speed Phantom or the 1940 rust bucket?




The 40s rust bucket thats already being paid way way too much for hahha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 26, 2017)

Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## catfish (Aug 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh for Christ sake just post the link & pics already




This one? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1966-Schwin...509017?hash=item1a33ff2599:g:n3IAAOSwi1BZei4X


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2017)

catfish said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1966-Schwin...509017?hash=item1a33ff2599:g:n3IAAOSwi1BZei4X


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2017)

I believe this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-194...557214?hash=item283d71c1de:g:kf8AAOSwDKpZmZWf


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2017)

Super rare and it only needs another 10K to make it presentable?


----------



## catfish (Aug 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>




Wasn't that the one? All scweens look the same to me....


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2017)

Preserve the crust!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-194...557214?hash=item283d71c1de:g:kf8AAOSwDKpZmZWf



Nah, its gotta  be this one with the friendly seller http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Schwi...965295?hash=item4400c9402f:g:5Q8AAOSwtS1ZoXqT


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Nah, its gotta  be this one with the friendly seller http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292070965295






AUTHENTIC 

A12447 

North Carolina Charlotte pure oil gas station and approximate 1940 
From Schwinn 

To the people who tell me it's not Authentic take it and shove it


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> AUTHENTIC
> 
> A12447
> 
> ...



You didn't mention the funniest part: BIN $7000


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 26, 2017)

We're all depressed that we missed out on the one a few weeks ago


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2017)

Love that the seller adds questions he's been asked to his listing

"Q: Would you take $1300 buy now and I'll pick up?
A: no thanks "


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> AUTHENTIC
> 
> A12447
> 
> ...



What is he even talking about "north Carolina charlotte pure oil gas station" and it's listed as 1950's but he says 1940 in the description and the rear hub literally says 1995 on it


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 26, 2017)

"Never seen rain or water in 60 years" better check for holes in barn's roof then...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> "Never seen rain or water in 60 years" better check for holes in barn's roof then...



And his head


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> We're all depressed that we missed out on the one a few weeks ago



No need to be depressed, it looks like its been relisted!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-WAR-VIN...248275?hash=item4b1bc208d3:g:M6sAAOSwWdZZZ1rJ


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 26, 2017)

Not sure that's the one!


----------



## phantom (Aug 27, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Weird nothing has been posted yet about a certain bike that's on eBay....
> 
> Did it belong to Buddy Holly ?


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 27, 2017)

Over $4000 and climbing!


----------



## highship (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 27, 2017)

I think the paint on that '40 listed is going to turn out a lot better than people think.  Hard to tell when a brown/tan bike appears to be covered with brown/tan dirt and mud, but still pretty beat.

That one should make mine worth about $100,000.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 27, 2017)

At 5000$ now, wonder how much the nicer one recently on EBAY went for?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 27, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> At 5000$ now, wonder how much the nicer one recently on EBAY went for?




6k


----------



## stoney (Aug 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Nah, its gotta  be this one with the friendly seller http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Schwi...965295?hash=item4400c9402f:g:5Q8AAOSwtS1ZoXqT




Yeah he had quite the sales pitch


----------



## stoney (Aug 27, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-194...557214?hash=item283d71c1de:g:kf8AAOSwDKpZmZWf




Does anyone know if the reflector on the end of the rack is OG or someone replaced it.   I have 6 of them I have had for some years.  2 green 2 amber 2 red they have been in my collection. I don't see them too often.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 27, 2017)

5600$ Keeps rising everytime I look at it. The other one seems like a good deal.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 27, 2017)

Mine just became available for only $10,000.  First to respond gets it!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 27, 2017)

Some people will disagree with me, but the '40 push button Cantilever Autocycle is much more rare than an Aerocycle.  There's certainly far less of them.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, at least they were. Now it seems like they're growing on trees.
2 in a week!
That's pretty amazing!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 27, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Well, at least they were. Now it seems like they're growing on trees.
> 2 in a week!
> That's pretty amazing!



That's exactly why I haven't jumped on one of these.
That and I'm too poor to afford one.lol.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 28, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The 40s rust bucket thats already being paid way way too much for hahha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Funny the comments here...The eBay bike is very rare...and in my eyes ?  STILL undervalued...and not just because it's a rare prewar
Schwinn, but because it's a rare prewar bicycle Period.  One that rarely comes to market.

In a world where Holy grail collectibles in other fields...automobiles, musical instruments, toys, other antiques...go for 
insane money on a daily basis...we should ALL as collectors be hoping that bike hits 10G....or even better 20G to
let the world know how important these bikes are and how SERIOUS the bike hobby is as a passion for collectors
who recognize and appreciate what went on roughly 80 years ago.

The bicycles made in this country from 1934-WWII were some of the most radically designed / creatively built
rideable 'art' machines in THEE world.  NO other nation as in NONE....Zero....cranked out the volume and variety
that the US did just prior to war time.  

end of story


----------



## kccomet (Aug 28, 2017)

im not sure where some of the comments on this bike are coming from either, yea its a little crusty but how many of us would like to own it. i think the bike should clean up quite a bit. that said i have to agree somewhat with bob on some of these bikes being undervalued. a lot of these old bikes are almost hard to give away let alone get any good money out of them, others the skys the limit. the high end bike market is driven by small numbers of collectors who see the value in certain bikes. as the number of collectors high end grows the prices go up. the people with lots of disposable money arent to concerned if its 5000 or 8000 if they want something. ok enough ramble, i dont buy bikes for investment, im too old for that, but if you are fairly young  i think there are worse worse ways to blow your money than prewar bikes


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 28, 2017)

I think somebody is going to pay for this bike more that what is worth.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-schwinn-autocycle-is-somebody-jacking-up-this-auction.116690/


----------



## kccomet (Aug 28, 2017)

you might be right, but whats it worth to you and to someone else is often a different story. in my ramble post above thats what i was trying to say, if you have the money and you dont mind spending it, its just how bad you want something. ive been paying too much for old racing bikes, at least in my mind but i wanted them. its not like you can go to walmart and buy a prewar canti


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm just surprised that the maroon one went unsold.
That one was in such good condition.
I know the color isn't as desirable as this brown one, but as they say with antique and collectables. There's three things that must be considered when buying an original antique bike. Condition, Condition, Condition!
You weren't likely to find a nicer one than that maroon bike.
The pictures of the inside of the tank was like looking at a Playboy Centerfold.
Schwing!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 28, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I think somebody is going to pay for this bike more than WHAT I THINK it is worth




Fixed that for you. Value is what someone is willing to pay, and from the bidding it is more than one person who feels that price is worth it


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 28, 2017)

Ok I give up, Where was this other AutoCycle you guys are talking about.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 28, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Ok I give up, Where was this other AutoCycle you guys are talking about.




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-autocycle.115969/#post-769452


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 28, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-autocycle.115969/#post-769452



Thanks, I did see that thread when it was fairly new but I guess it didn't make much of an impression on me because I had completely forgotten about it..


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Aaron if this one keeps going you need to get ready for a call! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm probably gonna bail at $7500 on this one...


----------



## kreika (Aug 29, 2017)

If you look at the back ground pics it would appear to be a yard sale. I wonder if he bought it there or couldn't sell it and dropped it on eBay?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 29, 2017)

That smells like rotten eggs to me...if you analyze the bidding history, these two "0" feedback bidders (b***S)(0) and (a***i)(0) had been jacking up the price for two other buyers (y***e)(407) and (b***o)(59) since the auction reached the $4,000 mark. Now they've taken one of those buyers (b***0)(59) to the $6,000 mark. I wonder if those "0" feedback buyers are real???


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 29, 2017)

It's already at more than I paid for both of mine.   I hope it keeps going...lol


----------



## Djshakes (Aug 30, 2017)

Wtf, I sold probably the nicest one in existence and it was much more rare than this. It was a switch tank in near mint condition with gothics. I think I sold it for $8k. Must have sold too cheap if this auction is indicative of the true market.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Djshakes said:


> Wtf, I sold probably the nicest one in existence and it was much more rare than this. It was a switch tank in near mint condition with gothics. I think I sold it for $8k. Must have sold too cheap if this auction is indicative of the true market.



I think this is the result of shill bidding as previously discussed. V/r Shawn


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 30, 2017)

Okay.  I've lowered the price - $9,500 for mine, which is MUCH nicer, and it's all YOURS!!

Includes shipping!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 30, 2017)

Auction ended at $6,100.00, the winner *a***i(0)* - Zero feedback bidder - I have the feeling that he will probably not pay and the bike will be offered to the second best offer *b***o(59)* at $6,000. Those two "0" feedback bidders jacked up the price by $2,000 dlls; in other words, the price should've been around $4,000 without the "help" of those two pals.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 3, 2017)

It's baaaaaack !!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-194...113196?hash=item283ebaacec:g:kf8AAOSwDKpZmZWf


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2017)

It was all a big pile of BS!!! Bahahahaha!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2017)

Has anyone messaged the seller to see WTF happened?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 3, 2017)

Seller destroyed his reputation as a seller, that's for sure.  Ouch.  That may cost him some big bucks!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2017)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Seller destroyed his reputation as a seller, that's for sure.  Ouch.  That may cost him some big bucks!




I wouldn't be too sure if all this BS is the sellers fault, other than letting a newbie with 0 feedback play with the big boys. The second bidder in line had a 96% rating so double damned with the two high bidders.

With 9 days left, the dumbies are bidding it up already so this second round might be as fun as the first round.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 3, 2017)

I know of one less bidder this time...lol


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 4, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Has anyone messaged the seller to see WTF happened?



His shill bidder didn't pay . This whole thing smells bad to me.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 4, 2017)

I sent him a question.  His response below.  Still not bidding.

"Yes I am glad you asked. The winning bidder had 0 feedbacks and sure enough he never paid. I made a second chance offer to the next bidder and got no response, I then made a second chance offer to the third bidder and no response. These three bidders are now blocked and I refuse to take bids from them. Also, anyone with 0 feedbacks will be refused. Its a shame these scammers deny honest bidders from getting the bike at a fair price. So now I have to re list the bike as shown. Good Luck."


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 4, 2017)

This is exactly why I hate buying high end bikes on eBay


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 4, 2017)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> I sent him a question.  His response below.  Still not bidding.
> 
> "Yes I am glad you asked. The winning bidder had 0 feedbacks and sure enough he never paid. I made a second chance offer to the next bidder and got no response, I then made a second chance offer to the third bidder and no response. These three bidders are now blocked and I refuse to take bids from them. Also, anyone with 0 feedbacks will be refused. Its a shame these scammers deny honest bidders from getting the bike at a fair price. So now I have to re list the bike as shown. Good Luck."



Funny he doesn't mention the 0 feedback thing in his item description. Guess he forgot that little bit of information. I hate that such a desirable bike is surrounded by BS. I wouldn't touch this thing with a 10 ft. pole.


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 5, 2017)

So the guy blocked the "legit" bidders just because they didn't respond to the second chance offer? I don't get that... If I lose an auction, I move on to my next project. This guy is a scammer for sure- hell, maybe all the bidders were in on it. :-/


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 6, 2017)

farkasthegoalie said:


> So the guy blocked the "legit" bidders just because they didn't respond to the second chance offer? I don't get that...




I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2017)

farkasthegoalie said:


> So the guy blocked the "legit" bidders just because they didn't respond to the second chance offer? I don't get that... If I lose an auction, I move on to my next project. This guy is a scammer for sure- hell, maybe all the bidders were in on it. :-/



If he's not a scammer he's definitely a terrible business man. Blocking your highest bidders for not wanting to pay for a falsely inflated listing is messed up.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 13, 2017)

SOLD! $3,530.00 that's more like it! The greed of this guy just came back and bite him in the a$$.
Congratulations to the new owner, pretty sure is here. Please post some pictures after cleaning it.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm curious to see it cleaned up. I think it will clean up a lot better than what we think


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 14, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> I'm curious to see it cleaned up. I think it will clean up a lot better than what we think




I'll post some pics when it's all cleaned up.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 14, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> I'll post some pics when it's all cleaned up.



Did you get it!? Hope someone here did. I wanna see it!!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 14, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Did you get it!? Hope someone here did. I wanna see it!!



No, I'm just playin.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 24, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yeah, the phantom prototype
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Everyone is selling a 'prototype' these days. There's a Prototype born every minute!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 24, 2017)

Maybe it was the same scammer that ripped Azbug-I off.


----------

